# lookign for a little assistance



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to replace my submersible irrigation pump. anyone with a little experience wanna assist? I figure I have to pull it before I can replace it because I have no idea of what's there now..... I have no idea how deep either, but after talking to the folks around me, I figure about 100 feet down at the most... whos up for it?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It took three people to pull mine.
75 feet down.
And then drape it over my roof.
I hired one to do it, and then provided to souls to help him.
He knew what he was doing, it was a challenge.
And you know I am leaving town tomorrow.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have any experience Jim but I can lend you a hand tomorrow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! Rodney, I can feed you and Tom as well, burgers and dogs on the grill. I'll see if I can get the materials and what exactly I need today, I would hate to get this all tore up and not be able to complete it....


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Interested to see what it looks like. I put my whole irrigation system in at the house in JAX but the pump was outside the well. Only the pipe and suction screen was in the hole on that system. Of course I only had to go down about 18' for solid water.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Shot me a PM with the time and address to your new place. Hell shot me your # also. I lost my phone a couple of weeks ago and I didn't have it backed up on google + or whatever is required now.

I'll bring my industrial water hose also. It may come in handy loosing the soil around the pipe.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> I'll bring my industrial water hose also. It may come in handy loosing the soil around the pipe.


If I remember correctly, as it was 9 years ago, there is a casing pipe, may be four inch, with a 3 inch pipe inside, which is the well water piping.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just took a look on You Tube, lots of instructional videos are available.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, I have been looking too..... this has the possibility of getting involved....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

after looking and looking harder at this, I need someone that has done this before, or at least has a good idea of how to help Deeplines (if hes still around) and I do this, anyone, anyone?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good luck...I know with out looking at it...it's a job and a half. You need a Derick rig.
Whyme


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

It's pretty simple, Jim.
*Flip the breaker off.*
Cut the 90 on the exposed above the ground well pipe so you can rotate it out of the way. 
Loosen the gasket holding it in* place and clamp a XXL vice grip on the pipe to keep from losing it. THAT WOULD BE BAD!*
Pull the pipe up and out while supporting the long length by leaning it over a tree limb or on the roof. 
When you get it out you will have 2 wires to cut when replacing the pump. 
( you will need pipe dope for threading new pump back on) 
Use heat shrink and *make certain the connectors are water proof.*
Place tape attaching the wiring to the pipe periodically as well when re inserting.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ghost is right on the money, but man what a job. Hope it's not deep.
Whyme


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it was 150 PLUS feet down. No way I/we were gonna get that up by hand, 2 inch pipe full if water is a show stopper in its own right.... I had a fella with a truck and the right tools do it. all done, your right, WHAT A JOB!!


----------

